# Show us your offshore rides!



## asianprider (Jul 5, 2010)

This is mine ride!


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Here are my rides








and the new one


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

Picture issues...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

My tub, small but gets the job done


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

She had to suffer the muddy waters of Lake Conroe this day...


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

*Heres mine*

27 Worldcat TE


----------



## PuroToro (Apr 11, 2013)

*Warriors Weekend*

28' Edgewater...


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Justhookit- That looks like a hell of a trip!


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Small, but gets the job done within 40 miles on calm days


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

*Boatless*

sorry guys ,hope a lil bit of humor wont upset anybody.....:biggrin:


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

Loves it rough...


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

*Old ride and the replacement ride.*

Current and and replacement.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

*My little big boat*

Bought last year, replaced transome and floor and in the water this year


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Oldie but goodie


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Our ride*

This is my brothers boat it's my ride.


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Dixie Fountain......65mph top end
2.0gph at 40mph cruise.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

igo320 said:


> Dixie Fountain......65mph top end
> 2.0gph at 40mph cruise.


OMG 20mpg. I gotta get me one of these!


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)

*My ride*

2006 35 cc


----------



## Reel Intimidator (May 28, 2008)

*Contender*

Here is mine, 31 Contender with twin 250 Yamahas


----------



## augiek (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got its first 20 hours!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

35cc said:


> 2006 35 cc


Hey this pic got me. Is there a reason why the 2 outside motors have 3 bladed prop and the center one has a 4 blade?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

daryl1979 said:


> Hey this pic got me. Is there a reason why the 2 outside motors have 3 bladed prop and the center one has a 4 blade?


The 4 blade is probably to troll slower. The more blades on a prop, the slower it is


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)

He is correct it's for trolling


----------



## jt1119 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is mine. Not huge, but has been good to me so far.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Sea pro 255 cc


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

L


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Here's our Two*

here's a couple


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice rides, guys. Love that Blackfin. 38 Convertible is on my list for a next boat.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Brandon, Texas Sportfishing has a nice one for sale in Clear Lake.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Crimson Tide*

Here she is.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

**** Adrian.....shes looking good!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Brother!! Be home in a couple of weeks Roland if the seas are good and you got the time I will be making a run to the deep.


----------



## Bona Fly'd (May 2, 2010)

It's on!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Nothing better than having the kids on the boat with me!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Yezzir*



jgale said:


> Nothing better than having the kids on the boat with me!
> 
> View attachment 626220


And that's the Best Name/Sticker install I have EVER Seen..


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*Grady 306*

Battle Wagon !


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Dont laugh but I have taken it 12 miles out last year. Made a few trips to the selma out of GYB


----------



## Dixiedream (Jan 21, 2010)

Blue Heaven


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*My Ride over 200 days a year*

Don't laugh, have all the comforts of home and get to fish too.. When we are standby offshore.. What a blessing greeting paid to do what you love..


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

LingKiller said:


> Don't laugh, have all the comforts of home and get to fish too.. When we are standby offshore.. What a blessing greeting paid to do what you love..


Man, whenever the chop is too bad and all the CC guys bong wanna herniated disc in their back, you can cruise no problem? I bet that baby eats up the swells? And you don't even have to fill'er up on your dime!


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

View attachment 626304


It's fast, doesn't care how rough it is, and sexy.... Just doesn't catch much fish.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

heli.clay said:


> View attachment 626304
> 
> 
> It's fast, doesn't care how rough it is, and sexy.... Just doesn't catch much fish.


Hey, the next best thing besides actually fishing is watching people fish, you get a birds eye view of people doing that!


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Heli.clay for the win!



heli.clay said:


> View attachment 626304
> 
> 
> It's fast, doesn't care how rough it is, and sexy.... Just doesn't catch much fish.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

heli.clay said:


> View attachment 626304
> 
> 
> It's fast, doesn't care how rough it is, and sexy.... J_*ust doesn't catch much fish*_.


Then it might as well be a broke down car in the driveway....worthless haha jk thats funny tho, makes for a nice work day.

After taking a roll in a CH-46 in the Sea of Japan,those helos just don't have the same luster as they use to for me lol


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

*My 27 Everglades*

My new baby, well had it a year but new enough for me!!


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Shut , I was in a dub on whom to vote . Heli Clay gets my vote


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Sea Hunt*

Went to the boat show yesterday to look at the Sea Hunt Gamefish 29....... they are installing my electronics now and hopefully they will have it ready for pickup by Friday.

I am going to miss my mosquito boat 218cc sailfish (had a lot of great times in that boat) but I am sure I will get over it FAST!!!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

baitbig said:


> My new baby, well had it a year but new enough for me!!


I love that cockpit!


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

She has 300 hpdi 33 palmetto


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

And the boatright 18 ft with 90 Suzuki


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

heli.clay said:


> View attachment 626304
> 
> 
> It's fast, doesn't care how rough it is, and sexy.... Just doesn't catch much fish.


Were you about 40 miles ese of Matty Saturday morning?


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

hawgs said:


> :cheers:


Nice garage hawgs.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

dabossgonzo said:


> Went to the boat show yesterday to look at the Sea Hunt Gamefish 29....... they are installing my electronics now and hopefully they will have it ready for pickup by Friday.
> 
> I am going to miss my mosquito boat 218cc sailfish (had a lot of great times in that boat) but I am sure I will get over it FAST!!!


You will love that boat just got one in January and they are great riding and very dry hulls


----------



## Hot Job (Dec 17, 2008)

My Australian Ride.....A custom 25' Bertram Flybridge with 250HP Suzuki 4-Stroke.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Klesak1 said:


> You will love that boat just got one in January and they are great riding and very dry hulls


Good to know, I dont like getting wet lol


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

*The "SUNNYBEACH!!"*

Repowered in March with Honda BF250.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

I dont own it but its my bluewater ride. 1989 Viking 48'


----------



## Que Mas Sportfishing (May 16, 2013)

*Sporty*

Grander in Bermuda and parked of an island in Costa Rica


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's mine...24' Pro-Line with a 200 Yammy


----------



## John D. (Jun 11, 2013)

2005 Pro-line


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

fishNwithfish said:


> I love that cockpit!


Thanks for the love!!! Yeah I really like the layout too. Having the full station right there is nice.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Our ride*

Our 31 Fountain


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Dang Que mas i thought we had alot of teak to screw with. Beautiful


----------



## GTownH2O (May 2, 2012)

Our nickname for her is "No Maintenance"


----------



## jfbattagl (Aug 6, 2005)

28 Intrepid


----------



## Que Mas Sportfishing (May 16, 2013)

Sight Cast said:


> Dang Que mas i thought we had alot of teak to screw with. Beautiful


A lot of TLC, luckily I only have to worry about getting it dirty. What kind of set up do you have?


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Que Mas Sportfishing said:


> A lot of TLC, luckily I only have to worry about getting it dirty. What kind of set up do you have?


Beautiful Brother! love the wood work and congrats on the marlin too.


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Our ride*

27 Seahunt Gamefish. Just had raymarine autopilot and 48 mile radar installed.wooohooo!


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

*29 Fountain*

Got it this past winter from some great friends, very well taken care of


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Luckily just teak cover boards, steps and deck on a 63'.


----------



## AznAngler (Nov 17, 2008)

my girl, got her last year.


----------



## NautiHooker (Mar 5, 2013)

*No real size but it gets us out a little bit!*

Looking to upgrade next year to a 27ft sea hunt gamefish! Keeping my eyes open.


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

havent got her in the water yet, but hopefully pretty soon we get to see what shes made of!


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

beautiful lines on that boat Gil ,you guys are making Us boat-less folks drool allover this.At least Im


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

thank you Marcus, we have a little work before shes ready, but we're getting there


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Mako 263 WA with twin 200's

23* deadrise handles the Gulf chop great.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

Catillac


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

dhingle said:


> Catillac


What kinda numbers you getting out of that WC bro? I've been lookin at the cats for awhile now

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's our ling boat, it didn't cost much. Had to put this on on the stringer.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*My Ride*

Not sexy, but runs great and is paid for.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

love the room on those Pangas , simple but efficient .Do they make them any bigger length ?
gonna need more rod holders !!!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*1983 Grady-White 24T*

we have owned this boat last 13 years .....190 missions as of 6-23-13


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Momma's Worry said:


> we have owned this boat last 13 years .....190 missions as of 6-23-13


WooooWooo , NOW that's a super efficient ride there. Love your manual deep drop real at the bow!:cheers:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Momma's Worry said:


> we have owned this boat last 13 years .....190 missions as of 6-23-13


Now that my friend is a literal boat load full of rod holders!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

